# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  ASUS phát động ZenLooks – cuộc thi thiết kế phụ kiện dành cho các nhà thiết kế tài năng

## thuongdo07

ASUS kêu gọi những tài năng thiết kế Việt Nam tham gia thiết kế ốp lưng cho *ZenFone 2* để giành được những giải thưởng hấp dẫn.


Hôm nay, *ASUS* phát động *ZenLooks*, cuộc thi thiết kế phụ kiện công nghệ lấy cảm hứng từ chính đất nước, văn hóa bản địa để tạo nên một bộ sưu tập độc đáo cho *ZenFone 2*. *ZenLooks* được khởi động bằng hành trình catwalk của biểu tượng thời trang Kim Jones đến với 7 nước Châu Á với một câu chuyện thời trang mang đậm dấu ấn văn hóa của mỗi nước. Xuyên suốt hành trình, Kim đã trình diễn cùng một số mẫu ốp lưng đặc biệt của *ZenFone 2*, trong đó đặc biệt còn có mặt phiên bản thiết kế độc quyền bởi vlogger Youtube nổi tiếng CutiePieMarzia.


​
Các thiết kế ốp lưng* ZenFone 2* tham gia cuộc thi sẽ phải thể hiện được nét đặc trưng về văn hóa, di sản, cảnh đẹp của đất nước Việt Nam. Các thí sinh có thể tham khảo ý tưởng, hình ảnh của Hành trình Catwalk mà Kim Jones và ASUS vừa thực hiện mới đây để có các tác phẩm của riêng mình.


Thông tin về cuộc thi, các hình ảnh tham khảo, hành trình catwalk của Kim Jones đều được đăng tải & chia sẻ tại đây: https://asuscampaign.com/zenlooks/vn/.


*Cách thức tham gia cuộc thi thiết kế ốp lưng ZenLook*


1. Truy cập fanpage chính thức của ASUS Việt Nam tại địa chỉ: https://www.facebook.com/asus.vn


2. Click vào tab ứng dụng ZenLooks


3. Theo hướng dẫn từng bước để tạo các thiết kế ốp lưng cho ZenFone 2 bằng cách chụp hoặc đăng tải các hình ảnh bản quyền của bạn về vẻ đẹp văn hóa, đất nước, con người nơi bạn sống hoặc yêu thích tại Việt Nam.


4. Nộp và chia sẻ thiết kế kèm theo hashtag #ZenLooks trên Facebook, Twitter hoặc Instagram của bạn. Bạn có thể cũng có thể xem các thiết kế từ 7 quốc gia châu Á khác.


*Giải thưởng*


Từ ngày 9/11 đến ngày 6/12/2015, mỗi tuần Ban tổ chức sẽ chọn ra một người thắng cuộc để tham dự thử thách thiết kế cuối cùng và nhận giải Đặc Biệt


· *Giải thưởng tuần*: Người chiến thắng giải thưởng tuần sẽ nhận được một chiếc ZenFone 2 (ZE551ML – 4Gb RAM – 32Gb) cùng một ốp lưng ZenFone 2 phiên bản đặc biệt được thiết kế bởi CutiePieMarzia.


· *Giải đặc biệt*: Từ 4 người chiến thắng giải thưởng tuần, Ban tổ chức sẽ chọn ra người xuất sắc nhất để trao giải Đặc biệt: cơ hội hợp tác cùng ASUS để thiết kế chiếc ốp lưng trúng giải của mình


​
_Giải thưởng tuần: 01 chiếc ZenFone 2 & phiên bản case đặc biệt do Cutie Pie Marzia thiết kế_

----------

